# Hello from Maine



## turtlelover1992 (Jul 11, 2015)

I just recently got 6 does. 2 splash siamese (thats what the man told me anyway), 1 black, another who was supposed to be a black but looks like a dark agouti to me, and 2 hairless 1 pink eyed and one black eyed with black ears. These are my first ever mice. I'm excited to look around and see how people keep, raise, and breed them. Breeding is something I may eventually do.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to see you! Interested to hear of Siamese and Hairless in shops in Maine, or did you find a breeder up there?


----------

